# The Right Side of the Altar of Incense



## KMK

> Luke 1:11 And there appeared unto him an angel of the Lord standing on the right side of the altar of incense.



I understand that the candlesticks and the showbreads would be on the left and the right. What is the significance of the angel appearing to Zacharias on the 'right side' of the altar of incense? Is that where the 'oracle' was? If so, what was the 'oracle'? The most holy place? Something else?


----------



## KMK

I don't usually do this sort of thing, but....

[bump] Is there a 'bump' emoticon?


----------



## KMK

J.J. Owen



> This was deemed by the Greeks and other ancient nations, the quarter in which to look for favorable omens and appearances.



Lightfoot



> "It is a tradition. The table [of the shewbread] was on the north side, distant from the wall two cubits and a half. The candlestick on the south, distant from the wall two cubits and a half. The altar [of incense] placed in the middle and drawn out a little towards the east."
> 
> So that the angel standing on the right side of the altar stood on the north side: on which side if there were an entrance into the Holy of Holies, as R. Chaninah thinks, *then we may suppose the angel, by a sudden appearance, came out from the Holy of Holies.*


----------

